# Java does not work in IE8



## jebartle (Aug 14, 2003)

I've been struggling with this for about a month. Ever since I updated Java, IE8 most pages requiring Java tell me I don't have the latest version installed or Java is not installed at all. When I go to Sun to test Java, it says I have the latest version and it's working properly! Argh!
I've read a bunch of posts about this and tried a myriad of things to resolve. I uninstalled, disabled my anti-virus, turned off UAC, rolled back to a previous restore point, rebooted a gazillion times, reinstalled from a downloaded file... NOTHING seems to work.
The really frustrating thing is that Java is working superbly in Chrome, but not IE8. Does anyone have any suggestions for me, other than stick with Chrome? ;-)

My system:
Windows Vista Home Premium (64-bit)
IE8 (32-bit version) 8.0.6001.188865
Java 6 Update 17

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Get this freeware program - JavaRA*

http://raproducts.org/

Does not get installed.
Uninstall your Java through Control Panel. Create a folder for 
JavaRA and unzip. Then use it to remove old and redundant 
versions of the Java Runtime Environment (JRE).

Then use it to update to Java 6 17. See if that works.

*program/link courtesy of Phantom010


----------



## jebartle (Aug 14, 2003)

Sadly, I tried your suggestion, VistaRookie, but it didn't help. Java installs on my computer AND it works in Chrome, but IE behaves as if it's not there. In fact, when I look at the Advanced tab on Internet Options, I don't even see a (Sun) Java VM section like I do with other computers.

Anyone have any other thoughts about how to fix IE8 so that Java works properly in it?


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Some security program might be preventing it from installing in IE.

Did you download and *save* the JavaNewjre-6u17-windows-i586-s.exe
file to your hard drive? If not, do that. About 16 MB.

Then uninstall Java through Control Panel. Then run JavaRA
to remove old debris.

Now boot to safe mode (when you see reference to "F" keys
during boot, press F8 a few times until it shows you are going
into safe mode). Try to install Java then, in safe mode.


----------



## jebartle (Aug 14, 2003)

I did download the full file. Hadn't thought about installing in Safe Mode. It's been a long day -- it'll have to wait until tomorrow. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## jebartle (Aug 14, 2003)

Windows Installer is not allowed to run in Safe Mode, so I couldn't try installing then. I have no idea what security setting is causing this issue, but it certainly seems to be the case.
Java continues to work like a champ in Chrome. IE8 wants nothing to do with Java.
I'm running out of things to try.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

> Windows Installer is not allowed to run in Safe Mode,
> so I couldn't try installing then.


My bad, I should have thought of that.

Here are some posts by others that had the same problem.



> Tools-Options-Programs-Manager Add Ons.
> Make sure it is enabled here.





> Tools > Internet Options > Advanced and did a reset. Then I noticed a small icon at the top of the browser. It is next to the refresh button and looks like a page with a green break line in the middle. If the mouse moves over it, a note mentions compatibility view, websites designed for older browsers will . I clicked on it, and suddenly the java content was activated and the problem resolved.


I just read your specs. You have 64bit OS but 32bit Internet Explorer.
Sounds like this could be your problem.



> If you havent solved your problem, you should have a 64Bit OS with IE8.
> If you installed JRE x64 and dont see Java Options, read below :
> Launch Internet Explorer 8 (x64) not Internet Explorer 8 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jebartle (Aug 14, 2003)

Yep, tried all of those before. Didn't work. And as for 64-bit IE, Vista 64-bit came installed with both 64-bit and 32-bit IE8. I work exclusively in the 32-bit version, but have tried installing both 32-bit Java and 64-bit for the 64-bit version of IE. Neither works.

sigh.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

What version of Java did you have previously?

Sun makes those available, if that worked for you, I would
suggest to just go back to that version. Here is a link for
V6 16.

Archive: Download Java Platform Standard Edition (Java SE) 6u16: 
http://java.sun.com/products/archive/j2se/6u16/index.html


----------



## jebartle (Aug 14, 2003)

I tried that, too. I previously had V6 u15. Tried uninstalling Java then installing the older version -- it doesn't work any more, either.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Can try their forums:

Sun Forums: 
http://forums.sun.com/index.jspa

Maybe contact them direct.

Here are some of my final thoughts...

In control panel, make sure there are no previous versions
still showing as being installed (Programs and Features).

Disable (temporarily) anti-virus and firewall.

Go to the advance tab (Tools->Internet Options) and reset 
Internet Explorer settings.

Tools->Internet Options->Security-> unchecked protected mode.

Then attempt to install. I had problems with Sun Java but entirely
different and that was why I responded but I am out of ideas.

Hope that someone else can jump in here with ideas.


----------

